# taking forever to foster....



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Decided a few months ago I'd be interested in fostering. Started out contacting the border collie rescue, got told they'd call when there was a good time. Told them which times the week after would work, waited, and still waiting. No phone call.

So fine, contacted some local rescues, was up front about eventually being a breeder, having intact animals in the house and so on. One didn't have a problem with that but then never wrote back after that. Another got me to fill out paperwork and send it back, then said they'd call. That was three weeks ago now. Still nothing. 

Then to top it off, that rescue now has a trainer giving money from each and every collar sold to their rescue. Which is great but that trainer happens to be a Brad Pattison trained 'CET' trainer - meaning put on a martengale and drag the dog around, no treats, no rewards or toys, no talking, but teach the dog to 'obey' by avoiding corrections/trees etc....

It's a huge concern for me, I don't want to be associated even second hand to some yank trainer. At the same time I'm thinking maybe I'll try a third rescue, and if it doesn't pan out send them all a note saying that if they're so desparate for foster homes then they shouldn't leave people waiting so long - yes they're busy but weeks and months? 

My pity party of the day anyhow.

Lana


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I totally agree with you about the trainer problem. I wouldn't want to support a group that subscribes to that kind of treatment.

After this much of a delay, I would be as tempted as you are to ask them if they need foster homes, because you applied and never heard back. The least they could do is let you know if they turned you down for some reason.

Check with another one, I'm sure you will find one that needs you. Or try your humane society, I bet they would happy to have you as foster.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Better yet, move to Fort Worth, I could give you two GRRNT fosters dogs tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Move to Jacksonville Fl and I could have a golden in your home tomorrow. We are desperate for foster homes.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you tried Alberta Animal Rescue Crew based in Calgary? I don't know their standpoint on your having unaltered animals but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lana*

Lana

Don't give up. Try your Humane Societies or your local shelters.
They would love to have you as a Foster!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The thing is, the first two had no issues with the intact animal thing, and the ball was in their court on both to call me - I even let them know when I'd be around and so on!

Tried animal rescue crew as well, fingers crossed!

Lana


----------

